# Marten/fisher tags filled Pics!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> Man oh man i love this time of year from all you yoopers!...I cant wait to get up there and get after tem myself somtime!...Great job and awesome pic's!


I love this time of year too, but now it is over I wish I still lived in yooper land, but I am only an hour away 

Glad everyone liked the pics. I know we really had a blast, but it isn't always like that chasing these guys I can tell you that. Been chasing them for years and most years you get one or the other, but not often get both at least not in the areas we trap them. And for both of us to do it, that is priceless!! OT


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats, thats one heck of a way to start and finnish a season... Nice pic's too..


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Very impressive OT, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice work!

Hopefully next year I will have a similar thread!!

Care to share the bait / lures you used?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I am also a fan of the trapping pictures every year. Thanks for sharing and congrats!

Ganzer


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Sweet Pictures OT! Thanks for sharing. NC has some pretty sweet pictures too.

I could only wish about being able to travel north and run such a line.

Again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Hopefully next year I will have a similar thread!!
> 
> Care to share the bait / lures you used?


Thanks everyone!

Bait was a big chunk of fresh beaver half frozen when we made the sets and gusto was used in every set we made unless it was for cats. All sets were cubbies in either a white pale or wooden box with beaver in the back along with a dab of gusto inside and some gusto up above cubby also, all cubbies were 4-6 feet off the ground on a good leaner unless it was a 120 those were still on leaners though. OT


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

ottertrapper said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Bait was a big chunk of fresh beaver half frozen when we made the sets and gusto was used in every set we made unless it was for cats. All sets were cubbies in either a white pale or wooden box with beaver in the back along with a dab of gusto inside and some gusto up above cubby also, all cubbies were 4-6 feet off the ground on a good leaner unless it was a 120 those were still on leaners though. OT


Thanks pal!


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats OT very nice fisher and marten. 

I did set a couple boxes out on our land i dont have a great feeling about them but i had to atleast get a couple out. It really does suck not having a 4x4 truck so i can get to where i wanna set some.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Wizard3686 said:


> Congrats OT very nice fisher and marten.
> 
> I did set a couple boxes out on our land i dont have a great feeling about them but i had to atleast get a couple out. It really does suck not having a 4x4 truck so i can get to where i wanna set some.


You never know Rob! Yeah I hear you are getting blasted with snow. It was great where we were only a trace this year, but now a big storm is coming. No problem for us now!

Rustyaxecamp,

No problem!


----------



## beargus1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ottertrapper,

Good Job! You just got me fired up as a buddy and I are heading up wed. night to Newberry area for 4 days. We are tyring for Fisher, Marten (first time trying for these two), bobcats and probably a few k-9 sets as well. Will be toting the smokepole as well. Hopefully not too much snow (last year was brutal bobcat trapping in the northern lower ) as we have access to 500 acres plus state land in the U.P.. Going to be using some beaver meat and venison for bait. Of course Gusto is in my arsenal and currently stinking up my garage even though it is bagged and in a tub man, is it loud. I hope we can connect on something as I know 3 nights of having traps out is not long. Will hopefully be getting nearly 4 doz. coni's out.

Are you using wood trigger pans or just the wire triggers on your coni's? I am going to try to get most converted to wood triggers tomorrow. Will be using mostly bucket and newspaper boxes on leaning poles and a few ground cubbies. 

Thanks ..........BJS


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

beargus1,

Best of luck when you go up and hey three nights is better then none! We did it in 4 nights this year, seldom happens, but you take it when it happens for sure. There is a huge storm coming for that area starting tonight so there will probably be some snow when you get up there now. We had a trace is all this year, it was perfect.

Here is a pic of one of our sets, they pretty much all looked the same. I don't use the wood pans because squirrels and weasels fill traps too easily with them.

Thanks for the comments.

OT


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

North wind said:


> Way to go Kurt!!! Congrats to you and your uncle! Obviously youre not on this end as there isn't 2' of snow...


Northwind,

No we were not back home (where both of us lived most of our lives) we were more on the eastern side and very thankful this year we didn't have to battle waste deep snow without snowshoes! Now we are extremely happy not to have to run our traps this saturday after this big storm!  We are still extremely thankful for that day. What memories and that is what it is all about. OT


----------



## TheRooster (Dec 7, 2009)

nice man, congrats on the harvest and great pics


----------

